# Stomped on by horse with shoes.



## Shadow Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

About two months ago (Canadian Thanksgiving weekend) my foot got really stomped on by a larger horse when he spooked. We thought it may have been broken- so instead of eating out thanksgiving dinner... we spent the night at the ER. But anyways, my foot was pretty rough looking for about two weeks, but even still two months later I still can't walk on it. They took x-rays the day that it happened and there was no break. But it still really hurts. Today I was going down some stairs and stepped normally on that foot by mistake and the pain shot up into my ankle and it swelled up again and bruised. My mom booked me an appointment to see a Doctor but there were no spaces until after Christmas, but she said that we might have to go to a walk in clinic this week because it swelled again. I still can't even wear tight shoes or warm socks with boots because it puts way to much pressure on the side of my foot. I live in Canada and it is winter and its getting down to -30 to about -40 degrees and I can't go outside or the barn for too long in the cold because my foot just gets so cold and its so painful while it warms up. I have no idea what is going on but it's starting to really worry me because it's been soo long! Has anyone else had this happen? And what did you or the doctors do to make it better? And what was wrong. Sorry so many questions!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oftentimes, soft tissue injuries can be ever so much worse than a broken bone. Broken bones heal, soft tissue sometimes doesn't...and it's very easy to re-injure it if it hasn't completely healed. I've got injuries that I've had for months that still get aggravated if I put too much pressure on them. One of them is very similar to yours; I got my foot stomped by a 2000 pound Percheron. Thankfully, it doesn't swell, but if I step just right or bump that foot.....holy canoli LOL.

Not sure what the doc can do to help as I generally don't go to the doc unless a major bone is broken or there's arterial blood spray. I just suffer until it heals and eventually they all do.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

You could also have a hairline fracture. That's unlikely to be picked up by x-ray. I got kicked in the foot in soccer and had x-rays done that day and they were clear. A couple of weeks later, I was still in a LOT of pain. Got in for an MRI and they found hairline fractures on a couple of my toes. Yours may need more in-depth looking, like an MRI.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Osteopath. A rider's healer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Now, this is where I find it odd; It seems in Canada you can't see a doctor when you need one. you have to wait a long time , or so it seems to me. 

I realize I shouldn't critisize someone else's healthcare, seeing as how ours (US) has it's problems. But, if my foot hurt, I could get in to see my Doc in a day, or at least a couple of days. Not 3 weeks!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

My trainer had similar issues with her foot after being stepped on.She ended up, had broken toes. She was in a boot for part of season & Could not ride:-(. If you emphasize your pain & symptoms to your doctor they should fit you in soon in day or 2 not after Christmas:shock:!! I know my Doctor is booked up for weeks with routine stuff but if you have something pressing she sees you right away. If your doctor won't then yes go to a clinic or back to ER to have it looked at again.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> Now, this is where I find it odd; It seems in Canada you can't see a doctor when you need one. you have to wait a long time , or so it seems to me.
> 
> I realize I shouldn't critisize someone else's healthcare, seeing as how ours (US) has it's problems. But, if my foot hurt, I could get in to see my Doc in a day, or at least a couple of days. Not 3 weeks!


I can see my family doctor anytime I need too. 

In Canada, family doctors are becoming lesser and less in numbers. It's not where the money is, and in smaller areas they may only have one or two.

Although it's REALLY weird that she would have to wait 3 weeks for a family doctor. Maybe a specialist? My family doc works at the hospital in the mornings, is on call all day then comes to the office at 1 o clock. He's always atleast an hour late. I'm thankful if it's a twenty minute wait. He's amazing, he sees everybody, hears all your problems. 

I hope you get it figured out. That sounds terrible.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds like it's just delayed in healing and needs a different approach.

I was stomped once about 3 days before a CDI. Broke a toe and lost a nail but still trotted the horse up in the jog and rode. Actually I think I still rode the next day....
I don't have a full toe nail anymore, but it healed nice and quickly. However immediately after it happened I had it under cold water for 20 minutes and then wrapped in sterile gauze, vet wrap and an ice pack and off to the hospital (right foot and I drove lol that was fun).

IMO initial care is so important and you do need to start using it again as soon as you can (think about physio - it hurts at first!). So might also be that it needs more work, gradually. You can also try Back on Track socks or a blanket?

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

